# Macken bag



## ladymadame

Does anyone have this bag? I can’t decide between these two colors…Any advice?


----------



## A bottle of Red

What a pretty bag! I like the contrast of the caramel flap ; looks like really classic Burberry.


----------



## Muffin_Top

I like the brown one better.


----------



## IntheOcean

I vote for the brown one too. But both those colorways look good


----------

